# Back to the dealer again.......



## 1902Brooks (Apr 1, 2012)

The main reason I needed to go in was to get my oil changed, tires rotated, recall taken care of and the cabin air filter replaced. Last week I drove from Charlotte, NC to Pittsburgh, PA and while going thru the mountains the Service Stabilitrack and Service Traction Control messages were displayed. This is the second time that these messages have come up and they only are displayed on long distance drives. The check engine light also flashed for a minute but went out. The Stabilitrack light stayed on until after I filled up and then it went away. While driving I plugged in Torque Bluetooth adapter and read a P0300 trouble code pending. I could not read anything about Stabilitrack or traction control. I told the dealer about this the incident but he said until the fault light stays on they cannot do anything. I have to believe that they can plug into the car and view these issues. (Am I wrong?) The last issue that I still have going on is the Neutral Idle is still giving me issues from time to time (checkout my previous posts) I mentioned to the service adviser about a service bulletin No. PI0928 He told me that this is not applicable to my vehicle and that this issue is normal and "just because I read about this in online forums they don't always apply to your particular vehicle". Nothing is is normal about sitting a stop light and your car surging. I'm really disappointed in not having this issue resolved after 2 dealership visits. I just don't know where to go after this. I have a case number but i don't know how far that's going to be able to take me. My wife doesn't feel comfortable driving the vehicle any longer and is pissed at GM for selling me a lemon. I have had more problems with my new car than the car I traded in. If anyone can give me some advice on how to follow up on this situation it would be great.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

1902Brooks, 

I am sorry to hear this concern has returned. Please let us know if you would like for us to re open your case. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Dealers can plug into the ODBII port just like you did and read the code history. Even codes that don't generate a CEL will leave a history in the car. It's unfortunate that more and more dealerships have gotten to the point where they won't even check if the CEL isn't currently lit. Your car most likely isn't a lemon, just has something slightly out of whack that once found can be quickly fixed.


----------



## 1902Brooks (Apr 1, 2012)

I don't think the case needs to be reopened right now. The car still has the issue and this is the second time that I have brought it to there attention and nothing has been done about it. Service bulletin PI0928 describes this problem exactly. I just don't see how they can say that it is not applicable to my car. GM has to have some sort of vehicle buyback program. I'm done with this car.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sup man . You are stuck with that cruzen and you need to pursue your concern in the right manner .
Find a different dealer that will address your concern to your satisfaction .


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Brooks,

I notified your agent of your request. I'm very sorry that you have had such an unpleasant experience with your Cruze. Feel free to send us a PM if there is anything at all that we can do. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## 1902Brooks (Apr 1, 2012)

Update: The car now has 24k Miles on it and the transmission is still having the same issue when I am stopped at a stop light.


----------



## 1902Brooks (Apr 1, 2012)

Just got my oil changed and tires rotated. I told the dealer once again that the car surges at idle and that it feels like it is trying to engage into drive. Service bulletin PI0928 describes this problem exactly. The service ad visor was able to pull up the service bulletin but the technician was unable to verify the problem. The service ad visor told me that they could go ahead and comply with the service bulletin but now they have to ship back the old parts to GM and that if GM cannot find anything wrong with the parts that he (the service ad visor) and the technician that worked on the car can get in big trouble. I have now been to the dealer 3 separate times with documented cases and I still have the problem. I think it is time that Chevrolet customer service steps in.


----------



## Nano-Skiff (Aug 25, 2014)

That's pathetic.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

We are here to help, 1902Brooks! We're sorry to hear of your continued concern. Please send us a private message in regard to this and we will try to help find a possible resolution. We look forward to hearing from you soon!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## 1902Brooks (Apr 1, 2012)

PM Sent


----------



## Colt45 (Jan 4, 2014)

I feel your pain. Seems that if you get a good Cruze, it is a great car.....but if you get a bad one, they are a whole new level of nightmare.


----------



## 1902Brooks (Apr 1, 2012)

Chevy Customer service finally got back in contact with me 2 months after I spoke with them. All they told me was to call the dealership and setup another appointment. Seriously???? What kind of customer service is that? I ended up calling another dealership and explained the problem. He knew immediately what was wrong and told me to bring it in. I explained to him how long I've been dealing with this issue and he said it will be taken car of today. Needless to say they had the transmission removed from the car, replaced the 1-2-3-4 clutch pack, reinstalled the transmission and road tested it all within 8 hrs. I was highly impressed with this particular dealership.


----------



## iedgar10 (Sep 25, 2014)

1902Brooks said:


> Chevy Customer service finally got back in contact with me 2 months after I spoke with them. All they told me was to call the dealership and setup another appointment. Seriously???? What kind of customer service is that? I ended up calling another dealership and explained the problem. He knew immediately what was wrong and told me to bring it in. I explained to him how long I've been dealing with this issue and he said it will be taken car of today. Needless to say they had the transmission removed from the car, replaced the 1-2-3-4 clutch pack, reinstalled the transmission and road tested it all within 8 hrs. I was highly impressed with this particular dealership.


What dealership and where? I've noticed most people don't really say what service center they go to or have a bad experience at. Is there a reason for this? I think bad places should be exposed so people don't waste their time or money ther. There should be some place where we can rate dealership customer service AND technical service. All of the dealerships in my area are rated 5 stars on Google reviews but almost all of the reviews are for sales. 

Apparently the technician that fixes your car is chosen at random perhaps even if you have a good experience once, it may not be the case the next time. I think i'm going to to go around dealerships getting oil changes and i'll start with the first one that doesn't overfill my oil levels.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

1902Brooks said:


> Chevy Customer service finally got back in contact with me 2 months after I spoke with them. All they told me was to call the dealership and setup another appointment. Seriously???? What kind of customer service is that? I ended up calling another dealership and explained the problem. He knew immediately what was wrong and told me to bring it in. I explained to him how long I've been dealing with this issue and he said it will be taken car of today. Needless to say they had the transmission removed from the car, replaced the 1-2-3-4 clutch pack, reinstalled the transmission and road tested it all within 8 hrs. I was highly impressed with this particular dealership.


Name both dealerships please. That way people in your area will know to steer clear of the one and go to the other. Excellent news that your car got fixed finally. Just too bad it took this long and multiple runarounds.



iedgar10 said:


> What dealership and where? I've noticed most people don't really say what service center they go to or have a bad experience at. Is there a reason for this? I think bad places should be exposed so people don't waste their time or money ther. There should be some place where we can rate dealership customer service AND technical service. All of the dealerships in my area are rated 5 stars on Google reviews but almost all of the reviews are for sales.
> 
> Apparently the technician that fixes your car is chosen at random perhaps even if you have a good experience once, it may not be the case the next time. I think i'm going to to go around dealerships getting oil changes and i'll start with the first one that doesn't overfill my oil levels.


I have my oil changed at the dealership. It gives me a chance to talk to the service folks - both advisers and technicians. Makes it a lot easier to get good service when you have an odd problem. At the end of the day it's still about people helping people and "who you know" can make a huge difference.


----------



## fj5gtx (Sep 1, 2014)

iedgar10 said:


> e. I think i'm going to to go around dealerships getting oil changes and i'll start with the first one that doesn't overfill my oil levels.


They're not overfilling, they are "under-emptying". They pour the right amount in, only they don't have time to completely drain out the old stuff. I feel your pain, I've "fired" 3 dealers for under-emptying our van !


----------



## iedgar10 (Sep 25, 2014)

Obermd-
How do you get to talk to one of the techs? At the dealerships I've been to its like they purposely hide the techs in the back. With the Last valve cover and broke coil issue I had I asked to speak to the tech who worked on my car and they just wouldn't let it happen. 

Fj- hmm I never considered that...perhaps that's why my oil still looks a little black when I check it

Do you guys know if servicing your car anywhere besides the dealership voids your warranty?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

iedgar10 said:


> Do you guys know if servicing your car anywhere besides the dealership voids your warranty?


Shouldn't. Just keep receipts and make sure they use the correct oil.


----------



## 1902Brooks (Apr 1, 2012)

The bad dealership was City Chevrolet here in Charlotte. The good dealership was Steve Moore Chevrolet.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

iedgar10 said:


> Obermd-
> How do you get to talk to one of the techs? At the dealerships I've been to its like they purposely hide the techs in the back. With the Last valve cover and broke coil issue I had I asked to speak to the tech who worked on my car and they just wouldn't let it happen.
> 
> Fj- hmm I never considered that...perhaps that's why my oil still looks a little black when I check it
> ...


Ed Bozarth Park Meadows (Lone Tree, CO) has their oil change bays out front. I'm also on a first name basis with all their service advisers and managers.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

1902Brooks said:


> Needless to say they had the transmission removed from the car, replaced the 1-2-3-4 clutch pack, reinstalled the transmission and road tested it all within 8 hrs. I was highly impressed with this particular dealership.


1902Brooks,I kept having the same issues for over 3 years. The dealer where I bought my 2013 Cruze, the biggest GM dealer in Canada I have to say, worked on my car in 2014 and confirmed they did all the work. I was a fool back then because they did all that in 2 hours... and since then, nothing changed. They kept saying "unable to reproduce"...

So I took the car to another dealership today, they will apply PI0928F. They told me they need 12 hours to get it done, GM warranty covering 10 of those. So they gave me a rental for 2-3 days. I still have Power Train Warranty and Extended warranty. My Cruze was built in the second half of 2012, it seems those ones have this problem.

I just hope this won't cause more harm than good, given they have to open the transmission to replace those clutch fiber plates and piston.

Here is the bulletin they are using, PI0928F:
http://gm.oemdtc.com/571/bump-surge...-in-drive-at-a-stop-2013-2014-buick-chevrolet


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

gt_cristian said:


> So I took the car to another dealership today, they will apply PI0928F. They told me they need 12 hours to get it done, GM warranty covering 10 of those. So they gave me a rental for 2-3 days. I still have Power Train Warranty and Extended warranty. My Cruze was built in the second half of 2012, it seems those ones have this problem.


Who needs to pay for the other two hours under the warranty coverage. You might need to pay a deductible if one applies but all needed labor should also be provided?


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

What they told me is that GM pays them for those 10 hours under some labor code, but to get the job done, they need 12 hours. They are basically saying GM's estimates are too optimistic in terms of hours. I will not have to pay for those two hours given I am still under power train warranty.


----------

